# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  الأردن الأولى عربياً .. من حيث نسبة المحتوى العربي على الإنترنت 3% فقط

## دموع الغصون

*نسبة المحتوى العربي على الإنترنت 3% فقط*




حصلت الأردن على المرتبة الأولى عربياً من حيث نسبة مساهمتها في صناعة المحتوى العربي على شبكة الإنترنت الدولية، حيث بلغت نسبة مشاركتها نحو 75% من مجمل المحتوى العربي الإلكتروني.

وبحسب التقرير العالمي الصادر عن الإتحاد الدولي للإتصالات، يقدر حجم المحتوى العربي على الإنترنت بنحو 3%.

و قال الدكتور المهندس علاء نشيوات المدير التنفيذي لشركة الخدمات الآمنة لصناعة البرمجيات، أن الأردن إستطاعت رغم محدودية مواردها وتعدادها السكاني مقارنة مع غيرها من الدول العربية كمصر والسعودية، أن تلعب دوراً رئيسياً في صناعة وإثراء المحتوى العربي على شبكة الإنترنت.وأضاف أن المشكلة تبقى في حجم هذا المحتوى الذي لا تتجاوز نسبته الـ 3%، ولا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال مقارنته باللغة الإنجليزية وغيرها من اللغات العالمية الأخرى، خاصة وأن الجزء الأكبر منه إما مترجم صرف أو مترجم بتصرّف.

ودعا نشيوات مؤسسات القطاعين العام والخاص إلى تحمل مسؤولياتها إتجاه المحنة الحقيقية التي تعاني منها اللغة العربية على الشبكة الدولية، محذرا من عواقبها وإنعكاساتها السلبية على الأجيال المقبلة.

وأكد نشيوات على ضرورة إشراك الجامعات العربية بنشر إنتاجها العلمي من مشاريع تخرج ورسائل دراسات عليا عبر شبكة الإنترنت، وتشجيع الشباب وطلبة الجامعات على الإسهام في إثراء المحتوى العربي الإلكتروني، إضافة إلى فتح باب التطوع والمشاركة في ترجمة مقالات مختارة من مختلف اللغات إلى العربية، وتوفيرها لتلبي إحتياجات المستخدمين في العالم العربي.

والجدير بالذكر أن المجالات الطبية وما يتفرع عنها من موضوعات بيئية وصحية تصدرت إهتمامات المملكة العربية السعودية التي ركزت أكثر من 46% من محتواها العربي على هذه المجالات دون غيرها، في حين جاءت مصر في المرتبة الثانية وبنسبة 15%، تلتها سوريا بمعدل 10%.

وكان قد دعت الموسوعة الحرة ويكيبيديا ضمن فعاليات مؤتمر قمة عرب نت 2012 إلى تعزيز اللغة العربيّة على الموسوعة الالكترونية الحرة، وحضت الجميع على المشاركة في بناء ويكيبيديا باللغة العربيّة.

----------


## محمد العزام

دائما القطاع العربي بكون ضعيف بكل شي من ناحية التكنولجيا والتطور والخ .............

مشكورة دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

للأسف هيك الواقع بس يلي بريحنا انه الأردن بالرغم من محدودية امكانياتها قدرت تتفوق على كثير من الدول العربية 
بنتمنى نشوف مزيد من الانجازات للعرب وللأردن 
مشكور محمد

----------


## shams spring

*بس ....!!!
شيء محبط نوعا ما . خصوصي انه الغة العربية لغة 22 دولة تقريبا ... فمؤسف انه بس تكون هيك النسبة 

مشكوووورة دموع وان شاء الله بزيد المحتوى العربي في شبكة الانترنت ...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

إن شاء الله هذا ما نتمناه ونسعى إليه 
هو الموضوع محبط انه بس 3% بس يلي ببسط انه 75% من 3% من الأردن والله شي برفع الراس بغض النظر شو الامكانيات

----------


## علاء سماره

أنشاء الله نطور اباقي المجالات
مشكوره دموع على المعلومه

----------


## دموع الغصون

الشكر لالك علاء على  التعليق الجميل

----------

